# Help choosing a new phone.



## cookiemonster (May 11, 2017)

Hi I am thinking of getting a new phone my phone at the moment is a Nexus 5x which I can't find fault with except the memory being tied to 16gb has it's  faults, I was out this week  window  shopping and two phones caught my one was the new Samsung 8 but that was to expensive as I usually  buy sim free phones, the other one was the HTC U Ultra would it be a good choice for a new phone.

https://www.eglobalcentral.co.uk/ht...-black.html?gclid=CMDozuiR6NMCFUm37QodjHgBYQ#


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 11, 2017)

surely not the Galaxy S8 or S8+ ... Samsung is dead and buried for me, personal opinion but you also notified one of the many cons i can find about samsung phones ... : the price, they have become like Apple: overpriced with nothing behind to back it up, ok with a contract subscription they are less expensive (or are they ... a C-Sub is a leasing and in the end you will probably pay more than without ) tho you seems like me since you buy SIM free phones 

the main "innovation" Samsung put forward is the screen, if we except the Ratio (who is a bit too odd for me) they did what countless other manufacturer do (extending the screen ratio make it bigger indeed) and curved edge is ... a little annoying for some (unwanted screen touch registering by simply holding the phone... for example)

HTC U Ultra ... mmhhh not bad but still ... Snapdragon 821? well ... i like HTC but i've come to hate Qualcomm  because of the SD800/810/820 and 616 (lot of issues, like overheating, poor battery performances etc etc etc )

for example i owned several Honor xX series smartphone (i am more a middle high end than high end .... why paying 600+ when a 200-300~ will do the same... unless PocketMQO with a physics heavy model, but i can live with only 30fps at 1080p while using PocketMQO)

Honor 4X : Kirin 620, 2gb 8gb+32gb 2 to 3 days with a mild use, no overheating all games i ran with where smooth, UI smooth too
Honor 5X : Snapdragon 616 2gb 16gb+64gb 2 days with the same usage, could run quite hot depending the games/app, some throttling in games, UI not so smooth (not a bad phone tho)
Honor 7   : Kirin 935 3gb 16gb+128gb 2 to 3 days same usage, no overheating, games smooth, UI smooth (well that one is/was considered as a high end)
Honor 6X : Kirin 655 3gb 32gb+128gb 2 to 3 days same usage, no overheating, games smooth, UI smooth
(for the story, i actually replaced the Honor 5X by the 7 so i would not give the 5X to my mother, initially i intended to get the 6X but my etailer didn't had it, now my mother has the 7 and totally love it  )

between the 2 you mention : HTC U Ultra if no other option catch your attention.

also, what are your expectation for a Smartphone? because nearly all "flagship" are overkill/overpriced for most user, and even some lower priced handset can perform similarly depending the task and uses


----------



## Komshija (May 12, 2017)

Before you buy such big a phablet (they don't fit in "phone" category), I suggest making a paper model to see how unpractical they are. You'll literally have to carry them in a bag as they either won't fit in the pocket or will seriously limit your movement.
Anything over 140 mm in length and over 70 mm in width will be quite uncomfortable for use unless you are a huge (2m / 6'7") man. Phones over 150 mm tall and over 75 mm wide are extremely uncomfortable for use. Phone thickness is totally irrelevant marketing BS here.

If you are still OK with 150+ mm tall and 75+ mm wide phablet, I would suggest cheaper and very fast phablets like Elephone S7, Lenovo ZUK Edge (this one is smaller than most 5.5" phablets), ZTE Axon 7s...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

i am 1.72m and my Honor 6X is a 5.5" phone ... but i have big hands  not over 75mm width, 155mm height tho ...150.90 x 72.60 x 8.20 (height x width x thickness) 



Komshija said:


> I would suggest cheaper and very fast phablets like Elephone S7, Lenovo ZUK Edge (this one is smaller than most 5.5" phablets), ZTE Axon 7s...


and i concur on that advice  (tho ZUK is dead  all will goes by Motorola with Lenovo now) i had good feedback on Elephone and ZTE (Lenovo too but all the Moto series i had were subpar in term of performances/price ratio, tho ... now i don't know anymore ... maybe Lenovo did better than Google/Motorola  )


----------



## cookiemonster (May 13, 2017)

I see what you mean about the size, my nexus 5x is quite a  big phone but as they made the Pixel out of my range I do like the HTC or at a push the Huawei phones, between £300- £400.


----------



## Cvrk (May 15, 2017)

One Plus 3T.
Over.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> One Plus 3T.
> Over.


the third "explosive" brand after Samsung and Apple (at last the 3rd one that had major report on that kind of issues)  ....

price wise, software wise (not complete hardware wise tho, meh Snapdragon 821... and front home button/fingerprint sensor, funny how even Samsung noticed front sensor are unpractical and put it in the back as other does, thought they still messed up by putting it right of the rear camera  but 6gb RAM, 3400mAh battery and 1080p 5.5" is ideal ) it's not a bad contender at all


----------



## Cvrk (May 15, 2017)




----------



## cookiemonster (May 19, 2017)

Hi sorry for not getting back to you but I have been searching and searching but I can't  find anything that really floats my boat like the HTC U Ultra so I am going to wait till the insurance runs out on my current phone ( Nexus 5x) which is around  October and maybe there will be something then or at least the HTC U Ultra might havoc come down in price.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 15, 2017)

update, Hi bought an HTC U Ultra last week for £468 don't find it to big and very pleased with it.
                                           regards


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

After recently my Note 4 dying i went ahead and bought a Moto G5 Plus (64GB) and i am in love with it even if its not on the high end spectrum. I started researching and holding out until i see any news on the note 8. However being so extremely expensive ($1100US for 64GB version as per numerous websites) i am seriously not considering the Samsung Phone due to the investment i need to put for it. I am pleasantly surprised by the new Moto G5 Plus though. Would recommend it to anyone thats not looking into buying a high end Phone.


----------



## monim1 (Sep 9, 2017)

If you are still looking for a device I suggest you to go for Huawei P10.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2017)

monim1 said:


> If you are still looking for a device I suggest you to go for Huawei P10.



Well if you read a bit....


cookiemonster said:


> update, Hi bought an HTC U Ultra last week for £468 don't find it to big and very pleased with it.
> regards


----------

